# 54cm road bike - getting desperate!



## Andrew_Culture (15 May 2014)

My little sister is doing a 70mile sponsored ride through London in three week's time and so far she has done all her training on a Carerra MTB. So she's desperate for a road bike.

We've been hunting eBay for something like a second-hand Triban 3 but have had not joy


----------



## John the Canuck (15 May 2014)

********* http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/carrera-valour-medium-54cm-road-bike-105-wheelset/1058197629

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/carrera-race-road-bike/1060508330

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/viking-san-marino-road-bike/1058716050

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/carrea-road-bike/1057344048


----------



## michaelcycle (15 May 2014)

What's her budget?

http://www.goinggoingbike.com/bikes.html?bike_size=687


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 May 2014)

michaelcycle said:


> What's her budget?
> 
> http://www.goinggoingbike.com/bikes.html?bike_size=687



Non existent, but up to £200 realistically


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 May 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> ********* http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/carrera-valour-medium-54cm-road-bike-105-wheelset/1058197629



BOOM as I believe the kids are saying.


----------



## John the Canuck (15 May 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> BOOM as I believe the kids are saying.



??...


----------



## AndyRM (15 May 2014)

I believe Andrew has hit the proverbial back of the net.


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 May 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> BOOM as I believe the kids are saying.



Did you get it


----------



## DCLane (15 May 2014)

I'd suggest this; http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/peugeot-ao-8-record-du-monde-1973-12-speed-700c-wheels.156073/

But you're a bit far away and my offer of riding it to you won't stretch! I'm near London but not until the 11th/12th June.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 May 2014)

I think the purple pug I have is a 54 . Got someone interested in it but .......


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 May 2014)

My sister has just told me she has a budget of fifty quid, I'm headbutting my desk here. I've just emailed my dad to scrounge on her behalf.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 May 2014)

Hire one for £50 ?
Boris bikes are a good deal


----------



## qigong chimp (15 May 2014)

With all the Londoners on the forum someone'll lend her a bike, surely? If I still lived in Suffolk/London I'd lend you/her a 54cm road bike for her 70mile ride.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 May 2014)

qigong chimp said:


> With all the Londoners on the forum someone'll lend her a bike, surely? If I still lived in Suffolk/London I'd lend you/her a 54cm road bike for her 70mile ride.


I'm old school so yes youre right . You can borrow my bike but if you break it you buy it . With a £50 budget you can borrow a picture of my bikes . But I want the picture back .


----------



## mickle (15 May 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> My sister has just told me she has a budget of fifty quid, I'm headbutting my desk here. I've just emailed my dad to scrounge on her behalf.



2 x slicks and tubes for her mountain bike?


----------



## JoeyB (15 May 2014)

My first few rides were on a carrera mtb with slicks. They included a 37 miler and then two 65 milers. Might be too short a time for her to get used to a road bike now aswell?


----------



## jefmcg (15 May 2014)

http://www.onyourbike.com/rental.php Trek 1.1 £49/four days.

Right on the money


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 May 2014)

mickle said:


> 2 x slicks and tubes for her mountain bike?



I thinks it's going to come down to that, yes.


----------



## Mike! (17 May 2014)

Andrew,

She would be welcome to borrow my commuter if it fits ok, Giant TCX in size M (54cm)?

If it's too soon to get used to a road bike I have a specialized sirrus in a medium that is going to be sold soon, she would be welcome to use that (and train on it if needed) as it's not in use at all. More suitable than an MTB!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 May 2014)

Mike! said:


> Andrew,
> 
> She would be welcome to borrow my commuter if it fits ok, Giant TCX in size M (54cm)?
> 
> If it's too soon to get used to a road bike I have a specialized sirrus in a medium that is going to be sold soon, she would be welcome to use that (and train on it if needed) as it's not in use at all. More suitable than an MTB!




Wow, that's super generous! I've just had an email from her to say someone has lent her a bike, I'm just waiting to find out what it is.


----------

